# Messed Up Orders - Whose Stuff Did I Receive?



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

Ever get the wrong order?

I just had my first model railroad messed up order. No biggie, I'm sure toytrainparts will get it straightened out eventually. 

But sure was surprised to open a package yesterday containing a Boiler Front for a Lionel 2046-2055 engine! I have no need for it and didn't order it. I saw a note inside and the part was intended for someone far away. 

I got it ready to return when suddenly it dawned on me that the seller was supposed to send me a Lionel track repair tool. Oh boy. Show time :laugh:

I've had this type of thing happen before but I thought model railroad suppliers were above such mistakes. 

Probably the most interesting goof I ever had was when I ordered an item off ebay (not railroad) and weeks passed with no delivery. I contacted the seller who got irate with me insisting I was trying to pull something. I let it go figuring it wasn't worth driving someone off the deep end. It was about 3 months later that seller contacted me with a full apology. It seems he cleaned behind his piano and found my small package (it had never been mailed). I received it a few days later. 

Anyone else out there besides me have these types of experiences?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Opened a box that was much too heavy to contain the book that was supposed to be inside only to find a starter motor for an MG once.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

longle said:


> Opened a box that was much too heavy to contain the book that was supposed to be inside only to find a starter motor for an MG once.


Funny


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

that's a really nice track tool you ordered hows my boiler front look is it pretty nice?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

apoc444 said:


> that's a really nice track tool you ordered hows my boiler front look is it pretty nice?


My goodness, that is your boiler front? 

Hum? Maybe everyone here at ModelTrainForum got another members stuff this week? :dunno:

I wish they would have sent me a Polar Express set! :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever gotten the completely wrong item. I had a funny experience just yesterday, though.

I ordered a collapsible propane lantern stand from an outfitter. This item was supposed to have a collapsed length of 27-1/2". Imagine my surprise when I got home to find a 7-1/2 foot long box propped against my garage doors. Upon opening it, I discovered... wait for it ... 27-1/2" of stand and a whole butt-ton of bubble wrap.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten the completely wrong item. I had a funny experience just yesterday, though.
> 
> I ordered a collapsible propane lantern stand from an outfitter. This item was supposed to have a collapsed length of 27-1/2". Imagine my surprise when I got home to find a 7-1/2 foot long box propped against my garage doors. Upon opening it, I discovered... wait for it ... 27-1/2" of stand and a whole butt-ton of bubble wrap.


:appl:

That's funny

Your story reminds me of one experience I had back a few years ago. I ordered a Pattern 1853 Enfield musket. FedEx always delivered to our area no earlier than about 3 P.M. and no later than 6 P.M.. About 10 P.M. we hit the hay. Now the side of the house where FedEx and UPS delivered our packages was not the door we normally used. A large street light lit up everything by that door all night long. The next day I happened to check the delivery door and there was my rifle, leaning up beside the door with big letters boldly signifying there was a gun inside the box! They must have delivered the gun about midnight or so. It sat out there all night facing a busy street that sees some of the baddest dudes one could imagine. All we can figure is, everyone thought it was too obvious and must be some kind of trick.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

I decided to delete this comment.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

I decided to delete this comment.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

hey dale she responded to me last nite just after 10


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

apoc444 said:


> hey dale she responded to me last nite just after 10


She must like you. I get nothing.

Did she offer to resolve this for you?

Maybe put in a good word for an old buddy?  I don't like trouble, model railroad should be all about peace and love, right?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nothing but a refund, and she made no comment about the track that track tool ,asked how she wanted to resolve and no response as of now


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

apoc444 said:


> nothing but a refund, and she made no comment about the track that track tool ,asked how she wanted to resolve and no response as of now


I decided to delete this comment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What are the chances of this screw up happening to 2 members here and the 2 members solving the mystery. 

Was the track repair tool the pliers?

That is duh Sharon? Sal used to sell parts on e bay and he got fed up with the raising the selling fees and other things. I remember when he quit.
Then Sharon (Daughter?) took over starting with the new name. I have got a couple of things from her, she was a little slow responding to inquiries I made and was a little slow to ship them to.

How much was the whatever the "tool" was? $15 bucks for the pliers? Or did you get something else?

The boiler front was around $12 bucks?

Figure out the shipping and tell Sharon to credit both of you and you guys ship them to each other?

What are the odds of that happening and you guys figuring it out here.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

big ed said:


> What are the chances of this screw up happening to 2 members here and the 2 members solving the mystery.
> 
> Was the track repair tool the pliers?
> 
> ...


I decided to delete this comment.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

I've requested for the moderator to remove this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

moodpainter said:


> I decided to delete this comment.





moodpainter said:


> I've requested for the moderator to remove this thread.


What? 
Did I say something wrong?


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

big ed said:


> What?
> Did I say something wrong?


Ha, no.

Your suggestion to resolve this whole matter was good and that's what I recommended from the beginning. I've been doing ebay since 2001 with zero negative feedback both buying and selling. I've had this type of thing happen before.

The seller obviously has no intention of settling this (as you implied) little matter. So, we'll just move on to a better and brighter part of the layout (so to speak).


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

ebay got her attention (I filed a claim) and I finally got a communication from the seller about 5 minutes ago. Just an excuse and inference that it was my fault for not being patience with zero communications.

Just as soon as this is resolved, she goes on my ebay blocked list so I don't make this mistake again. I don't even want to think what it would be like to deal with this company over a very expensive order goof.

Well, it all started Monday and finally by Thursday noon all is well....I hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

moodpainter said:


> ebay got her attention (I filed a claim) and I finally got a communication from the seller about 5 minutes ago. Just an excuse and inference that it was my fault for not being patience with zero communications.
> 
> Just as soon as this is resolved, she goes on my ebay blocked list so I don't make this mistake again. I don't even want to think what it would be like to deal with this company over a very expensive order goof.
> 
> Well, it all started Monday and finally by Thursday noon all is well....I hope. :thumbsup:


OK I did not think I said anything to _iss you off, I went through around 1200 feedback's on her to see the first red dot.
When Sal sold it was not like that.
She should have at least replied back to you.
I believe the red dot she got was almost for the same reason. Go and look it is around the 1200 mark.

And what I said, I think she would save money just crediting you 2 to ship to each other instead of shipping them back to her on her dime, then she would have to ship again. She would spend more that way? hwell: 
You 2 are in the same state huh? Though you have some distance between you? Though he looks to be in the north part too.
Anyway you guys should not have to fix her mistake period.

I think her problem is that she needs some help, you can see that she does a good business. But she made a mistake and should at least answer you!


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

big ed said:


> OK I did not think I said anything to _iss you off, I went through around 1200 feedback's on her to see the first red dot.
> When Sal sold it was not like that.
> She should have at least replied back to you.
> I believe the red dot she got was almost for the same reason. Go and look it is around the 1200 mark.
> ...


Right, had she answered it would have been no problem. 

She does have a very lucrative business and I'm sure most of her customers love her. 

What's unsettling is to know that if a mistake is made (can happen to anyone) it most likely will be ignored until extreme action is taken on the part of the buyer. To me that's bad business.

P.S., in regard to those NEGATIVE feedback marks (red dots), very few unhappy buyers will leave a NEGATIVE. I've never left a NEGATIVE feedback on ebay in my 14+ years with them. And trust me, I've dealt with some ebay desperadoes that in comparison make this company look like it's run by St. Peter. Probably not 1 person in 100 will actually leave NEGATIVE feedback. This is especially so if the seller has mostly positive feedback.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

UPDATE:

I finally received my track repair pliers I ordered/paid for on Jul 22, 2015.

I had to enact a case action against the seller via Paypal to achieve these results but the nightmare is finally over. 

As for their pliers, do like T-Man suggested...MAKE YOUR OWN. All they are is regular pliers with a hole drilled through them (very simple).

You should be able to make your own for free if you have an old pair of pliers and a drill bit. Even if you need to buy the stuff it would probably be under $5. 

Thats it, now I need to drop my case action and block someone on ebay.


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

deleted message


----------

